# Human heart cells show stress response to tobacco smoke, but not to e-cig vapour



## Alex (5/5/16)

*Human heart cells show stress response to tobacco smoke, but not to e-cig vapour*







*Share this article*
Press release issued: 4 May 2016

New research has showed substantial differences in the way human heart cells respond to e-cigarette smoke and conventional cigarette smoke.

Researchers from the Medical Research Council Integrative Epidemiology Unit (MRC IEU) at the University of Bristol investigated how the same type of cells as those found in the arteries of the heart, known as human coronary artery endothelial cells (HCAEC), responded when they were exposed to both e-cigarette aerosol and conventional cigarette smoke.

Their results were published in the journal _Drug and Alcohol Dependence._

Professor Marcus Munafò, who was part of the study team, said: “The past few years have seen a rapid growth in the use of e-cigarettes, which deliver nicotine via inhaled aerosol. It’s thought that e-cigarettes are unlikely to be as harmful as conventional cigarettes, but little data exists to show their relative harms, or the long term effects of e-cigarette use. Therefore, research into these biological effects is critical. Our study looked at the stress response in heart cells in response to cigarette smoke and e-cigarette aerosol.”

The researchers created cigarette smoke extract from a conventional cigarette and electronic cigarette aerosol extract from an e-cigarette aerosol. Both were passed through a culture of the cells. The researchers then analysed the gene expression patterns of the heart cells to see if the cells exhibited a stress response to either the cigarette smoke or e-cigarette aerosol exposure.

Professor Munafò said: “We found the cells showed a stress response from the cigarette smoke extract, but not from the electronic cigarette aerosol extract. This result suggests tobacco smokers may be able to reduce immediate tobacco-related harm by switching from conventional cigarettes to e-cigarettes.”

Link to actual study: http://www.drugandalcoholdependence.com/article/S0376-8716(16)30047-3/fulltext

source: http://bristol.ac.uk/news/2016/may/ecigarettes-tobacco-heart.html

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (6/5/16)

awesome thanks man, I really wonder why this is not something that is considered by the countries putting in these strict rules meant to control vaping. Sheesh it seems like vaping is going to become as taboo as smoking is, in some countries of course.


----------



## Nightwalker (6/5/16)

Another win


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/5/16)

Doesnt matter the FDA now has full regulation and South Africa follows FDA rules because it is cheaper than independent study. Say good bye to ypur juice mates. FDA estimates a million dollars for an application for ONE juice, which includes premises inspection but still... million USD to keep a juice on the shelf eh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Byakko (19/5/16)

OT but does anyone else think the woman in that photo looks like Gina from Brooklyn Nine-nine? 
Seriously though I love reading about all the pro-vaping research being done.Whenever someone comes into my shop and gives me the 'popcorn lung,testicular cancer etc' propaganda bs I show them a few of these articles and hopefully give them enough info to rethink what the man has told them.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

